# Advice for my job search



## NicoleCoding7 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just recently became certified as a CPC-A and have begun the dreadful job search. I realize that sometimes you have to start at the bottom and work your way to a coding position, but I have searched high and low and cannot find one single job in the medical field that does not require a minimum of 6 months (usually more like 1-2 years) experience. I have never worked in the administrative area of the medical field, so I have no experience to put on my resume. I try to point out my education and certification but I am not getting ANY bites! Does anyone have any advice to help me get my foot in the door? I am starting to feel like maybe I chose the wrong career path.....really need some reassurance! Thanks so much.

Nicole CPC-A


----------



## nrichard (Sep 27, 2011)

*Have you thought about volunteering?*

You could check in your area at local facilities, and billing companies. I know this can be difficult when we need a paid position, but this may be your best option.


----------



## meeta (Sep 27, 2011)

I do feel the same. But I am going to try untill I find a job. Just hang in there. 
I am sure you will find it.


----------



## v_bradley72 (Sep 27, 2011)

*job search*

Nicole,
You may want to try temp agencies and ask them if they have medical billing/coding positions. This will help get the experience you need. 
Veronica


----------



## NicoleCoding7 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have applied at every local staffing agency in my area, only one has replied back to me and even they are having trouble finding me a position without experience. I have also  submitted a "Project XTern" form to several medical offices. I am just not getting any feedback and don't know what else to do!

Nicole CPC-A


----------



## espressoguy (Sep 28, 2011)

Nicole,

I notice you are up in Everett. I was just hired at Valley Medical Center in Renton without experience. Although it would be a long commute it looks like they still have a position listed on their website with a minimum requirement of a CPC-A.

I think the main reason they hired me is because I have a substantial business and sales background. They wanted someone who would feel comfortable out in the field meeting with and educating doctors as opposed to being tied to their desk 8 hours a day.


----------



## LDAILEY (Sep 29, 2011)

Nicole,

I'm in North Carolina, and have been looking for a job for a year now. I have went down every path that you have, only to get the same results. I even have some friends on the inside at some companies, and I still can't get in the door, so I feel your pain and know exactally what your going through, and I thought I was the only one with this problem. I wish I could give you some real words of encouragment, but the jobs that we seek are few and far between, they are out there we just have to be very deligent and persistant in our search. Even the temp agencies that I have talked to don't even seem interested in helping me?? So my advice is hang in there, keep knocking on doors, and just bug the heck out of them, there is a door that will open for you. I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## candaceeg@aol.com (Sep 29, 2011)

Nicole,

I am in the same situation as you are so I feel your pain. I have my resume on every job site and recruiters who are struggling to find a position for me. My only advice is to keep at it and if you know any one in the medical field to contac them and see if they can get you in the door.


----------



## DAVIAN0830 (Sep 30, 2011)

sometimes you have to settle for less now to get more in the long run. If your willing to accept an entry level job in the medical field, for instance data entry or registration @ a hospital, and keep your coding skills and CEU's current, eventually something will open up in coding. And keep in mind it's easier to get where you want if your foot is already in the door. Companies hire from within before they bring in a newbie.


----------



## NicoleCoding7 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am sorry for anyone going through this experience with me. I am not too proud to start at the very bottom, and believe me, I am applying for every opening in the medical field that I see, no matter how far down on the chain it may be. I have a family to support and I can not be picky when mouths need to be fed. I would work anywhere within a feasible radius (Renton is just a little too far for me), I have applied at every hospital I can find in my area, I am doing searches constantly for openings in all medical offices, but I am still not seeing any entry level jobs of any sort! I understand that a large amount of people get their foot in the door through externship programs provided by the college they attended. Unfortunately mine did not offer anything like this and the providers who currently participate in the Project Xtern through the AAPC in my state are located too far away. I am trying to be optimistic and pray that someone will give me a chance, unfortunately I think a lot of budget cuts are being made and not many new hires are on anyone's list. Like someone said, most places would rather fill open positions from within. 
     Nonetheless, something has got to give. I will gladly think a kind thought for everyone else who is stuck in their job search and maybe everyone else could think a kind thought for me as well. Good luck to all!!

Nicole CPC-A


----------

